# Old Swiss Emperor



## kwakers (Nov 29, 2009)

Back in the late sixties I bought myself a swiss emperor chrono watch and like a fool I partexed it for one of the first digital watches the shop who took it of my hands nearly bit my arm of to get it into his grubby little mits

The watch was in a gold case (not real gold) but even so it was the best looking watch I had ever seen has anybody ever seen one and if so have they got a picture and perhaps what they are going for in price now?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I think you will find that Swiss Emperor was a brand name for one of the large jewelery chains through the 1960s not sure which one, can,t say I ever seen a chrono but you are more likely to find one on the Bay if anywhere, I have this manual wind one from the 1960s and they do pop up now and again. By the way welcome to the forum. :rltb:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

A warm welcome to you. :hi:

Not quite the one you used to have...










I picked this one up on this very forum, so they do occasionally turn up, but don't command big money - less than Â£100 for this one if I recall.

Hope that helps.


----------

